# First hand look at the new Honda 2 stage snowblowers!



## bwdbrn1 (Nov 24, 2010)

Even though the cat is pretty much out of the bag about the new Honda 2 stage snowblowers, here's the post I've been hinting about for the past couple of weeks.

Honda held their Honda Dream Garage event over a few days at the end of July in San Macos, California to show case their new 2016 products in each of their divisions. Among them, of course, were the new 2 stage snowblowers that [email protected] has been giving us glimpses of for the past few months and lots of folks here have been clamoring to know more about. Robert extended an invitation to me to represent snowblowerforum.com at the Honda Dream Garage event to get a first hand look at the new machines and to talk with the people at Honda behind their development.








So, to begin with, as already stated, the new machines will be manufactured at Honda's plant in Swepsonville, NC. Since Honda's snowblowers have had such a good reputation for quality and reliability, I asked why Honda was changing the designs and features. The answer was that Honda saw that the features on the older models were getting a bit long in the tooth and felt it necessary to update them to stay in line with their costs, to make them operate better, and to give the customer a machine that meets their needs. 

Honda will be offering what I'll call three model lines.

HSS724, with the 196cc GX200 engine


HSS928, with the 270cc GX270 engine


HSS1332, with the 389cc GX390 engine


Each are offered in either wheeled, or track drive, and each with recoil or electric start with recoil backup. So, four versions of each model to s=chose from. The exciting news about the electric start versions is that the electric starts are now battery operated. No more dragging a cord out and plugging your snowblower in to operate the electric start. Turn the key and off you go.

The controls are set up the same across the model line. The only difference is the new height adjustment control that has been mentioned on the track models won't obviously be on the wheeled models.


Looking from left to right, the drive clutch lever, the height adjustment lever next to the hand grip, throttle lever, transmission control lever, chute rotation and angle joy stick, and the auger clutch lever.

The operator can depress the auger clutch lever with the right hand, putting the auger into motion, then depress the drive clutch lever with the left hand, enabling the transmission to be put into motion. Holding the drive clutch lever down, you can release your left hand from the auger clutch lever freeing it up to operate all of the other controls.

The chute rotation and deflector angle is controlled electrically through the joy stick with actuates two electric motors that are actually from the Honda Automotive line. The are the same motors that operate the electric windows in their Civic automobile. One motor controls rotation, the other controls the deflector angle.

The height adjuster lever is conveniently located where it can easily be depressed by the operator's left thumb. Pushing it down allows the height of the auger housing to be adjusted up and down through it's entire range, not just the three positions of the old models. The change in height adjustment is assisted by a gas strut located below the controls, and operates super easy and smoothly. The height can be set to where there is actually quite a lot of downward pressure on the auger housing.



Perhaps the most exciting feature about these new machines is the "steering" controls.


Squeezing the right hand lever disengages the transmission drive to the right wheel or track. The left side continues to drive, making the machine turn the right. Depressing the left lever of course disengages the left wheel or track, making it turn the the right. 

This may be the best part. So many people have complained about how hard it is to move one of the tracked machines when the engine is not running. Squeezing both levers completely disengages the transmission, making it easy to move without having to fire up the engine. I'd say it was almost as easy as pushing a shopping cart down the aisle of your favorite grocery store. Score one very big one for Honda with this feature!

More to follow in the next post.


----------



## Grunt (Nov 11, 2013)

Thank you for the excellent review. Honda has raised the feature bar quite a bit higher and those augers look like you could size a log into firewood size pieces pretty quick.


----------



## nZone (Feb 19, 2015)

When are they available for purchase? I'm glad I waited.


----------



## liftoff1967 (Jan 15, 2014)

Nice review. Thank you!

I must admit, it has me thinking about looking closer at Red (not that there is anything wrong with what I have)


----------



## bwdbrn1 (Nov 24, 2010)

Wait! There's more! If I could get photobucket and youtube to load, I'll have more and better pictures for you.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

I won't trade THE BROTHERS for any of them. that is 4 sure.


----------



## bwdbrn1 (Nov 24, 2010)

Well, nobody says you have to there PS.


----------



## bwdbrn1 (Nov 24, 2010)

O.K., if I can ever get Youtube to co-operate, I'll have a vide of the demo of the HSS1332. There's not a lot of snow in southern California where the Dream Garage even took place, so the demo involved a track of stable bedding, which seemed to be some pretty tough stuff to be slinging out of a snowblower, but I took a turn at each of the machines they had, and each tackled the job pretty handily. 

Besides having to chance to toss some material out of the chutes, running through the track gave me the opportunity to see how the new control set up worked, and especially the turning feature. I can say that it would not take long to get used to the set up, and to get the hang of where everything was and how they work. They're all right there, big and bold, clearly made for hands wearing gloves or mittens. And that turning feature worked like a charm. Each machine turned through the test material without a hitch, and it was truly as simple as squeezing the lever to make it go the way you wanted it to. Plus, the height adjustment feature could be used on the fly as well, so if you wanted to raise the auger to chop off the top of that EOD stuff when you got to it, just thumb the lever down and push down on the handlebars. 

The augers on each of the new machines look like something from a horror movie with the aggressive teeth on each turn of the auger. Seems like the should chew through just about anything. They all have new off set shear pins that should be easier to get at and to line up than the old ones that passed through the shafts.


The auger housings have been made taller on the new models, with each being a tad over 21" tall now. The impellers are larger diameter, and if you look at the impeller channel, right about the 2 o'clock to 6 position, you'll see a "lip" that's been added to help direct the snow upwards instead of falling back into the auger housing.

Each of the shafts on the auger and impeller have bearings at either end rather than bushings. The skid shoes are heavier, and reversible on all models now, and the scrapper bar has a beveled edge milled into it. And, they all have an led light built in to every model.



The HSS1332 differs from the others in that it has a double articulated chute deflector, and an hour meter on the control panel. There is also a sensor built into the auger system that monitors the rotation of the auger. If your HSS1332 should discover the Sunday morning paper out in the drive before you do, and the comics wind up jamming things to a stop, that sensor will shut the engine off, and a warning light on the hour meter will tell you to take a look out front.

So, was I impressed by the new offerings from Honda? Yes I was. The controls and features on these new machines make my 1999 HS622 look absolutely ancient and just one step above a snow shovel.

One thing I need to see first hand, though, is how well they throw snow as opposed to stable bedding. I know Honda has tested them extensively in snow under a lot of different conditions, but I want to throw some snow with one of them myself one day too.


----------



## bwdbrn1 (Nov 24, 2010)

Finally! I've never had so much trouble with Youtube as I have in the last coupled of days, but it finally took the upload by walking up the road with my phone to where I got LTE. Sure hope this works for you guys.






Now, as impressive as it was, I'll be one of the first to say that I now want to get my hands on one in real snow and put it to the test.


----------



## wdb (Dec 15, 2013)

Great stuff, thanks for sharing!

Are the skid shoes movable on the tracked models? I see the 1332 pictured does not have a place to mount them on the auger housing.


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

wdb said:


> Great stuff, thanks for sharing!
> 
> Are the skid shoes movable on the tracked models? I see the 1332 pictured does not have a place to mount them on the auger housing.


Look closely. All three models have the threaded holes to mount the skids on the auger's sides, the HSS1332 just does not have them installed.


----------



## bwdbrn1 (Nov 24, 2010)

Robert could probably answer the question about the skid shoes better than me. What I saw was that the wheeled versions had them mounted on the sides of the auger housing, while the tracked ones had them mounted at the back of it. 

When I ran the wheeled one, they actually seemed heavy to me, which was probably due to the ease of raising and lowering the tracked ones with the gas strut assist when you pushed the thumb release. The wheeled ones required the good old fashioned push on the handle bars to raise the auger up off of the skids.


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

Here is a HSS1332










Look at the holes right on front of the scraper bar side bolt, below the augers shaft side mounting bolts. Those are threaded holes for side skid shoes installation.

:blowerhug:


----------



## wdb (Dec 15, 2013)

Now that I have blown up the image to full size, my ancient eyes see the holes. Thanks!

It concerned me because I run my tracked HS928 on gravel and grass, and I keep it in the fully raised position at all times. The skids are on the auger housing to prevent the auger from digging in when I traverse uneven surfaces.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

On my blowers I try to move the skids as far forward as I can if there are holes or I can make some as it seems to keep my scraper from pulling up gravel.


----------



## mobiledynamics (Nov 21, 2014)

Maybe it's just me, but the top panel cover, prefer one smooth line and not the more ~agressive~ design Honda has made on it.


----------



## mobiledynamics (Nov 21, 2014)

OT or on topic, is the Hydro Drive the same as former models or is it different ?


----------



## Bigal26 (Sep 29, 2014)

Anyone know if they installed grease fittings on the auger shafts?


----------



## mobiledynamics (Nov 21, 2014)

Bigal26 said:


> Anyone know if they installed grease fittings on the auger shafts?



LOL, I was reading the recent 1132 thread, and I was just thinking the same


----------



## wdb (Dec 15, 2013)

Bigal26 said:


> Anyone know if they installed grease fittings on the auger shafts?


I'm guessing, but I would say no. The shaft is not continuous all the way through the auger and it would take a heap o' grease to fill the space. But I could be wrong...


----------



## CarlNH (Aug 22, 2015)

Did they not have the 1336 Hybrid beast at the show ?

I was in my local dealer just last week, and they had a display model already out. 

I had never heard of a "hybrid" snow blower before: electric drive for the crawler, and gasoline-powered auger. 

And I was in awe of the size -- looks about half as big as my car.


----------



## bwdbrn1 (Nov 24, 2010)

As a matter of fact, they did have the hybrid there. You can see it sitting in the background of the video. I tried it out, and it was pretty neat, but the focus was on the new U.S. made 2 stage. The hybrid has been imported for the last three years, I believe.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 21, 2011)

mobiledynamics said:


> OT or on topic, is the Hydro Drive the same as former models or is it different ?


The hydrostatic drive transmission is different on the new HSS models. I believe parts and/or the entire system is now sourced from a USA supplier. Earlier HS-model hydros were made in Japan.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 21, 2011)

Bigal26 said:


> Anyone know if they installed grease fittings on the auger shafts?


No grease fittings on the auger shafts. When I have some parts drawings or shop manual images, I'll shared details of changes to the auger/shaft.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

It just seems so cheap that all manufacturers don't put zerks on their augers. I'm guessing on the cheaper homeowner models they figure they won't last long enough to rust up :icon_whistling:

Seeing how many of the older better built machines are still being repaired and used it would make sense for the higher end machines to have them.
Oh well :facepalm_zpsdj194qh


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

Look what I found....






:blowerhug::blowerhug::blowerhug:


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

And this....






:blowerhug::blowerhug::blowerhug:


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

I love eye candy !!


----------



## bwdbrn1 (Nov 24, 2010)

Here's some more eye candy for your viewing pleasure.

https://youtu.be/zdPtQFxnIaQ?list=PLv_tG8yR7XJkMye1aLv_IB3MuDQEJE9GA

https://youtu.be/2DVQdB8S22k?list=PLv_tG8yR7XJkMye1aLv_IB3MuDQEJE9GA

https://youtu.be/JZrq-kP-T-4?list=PLv_tG8yR7XJkMye1aLv_IB3MuDQEJE9GA

https://youtu.be/-0dDNrjHM-Y?list=PLv_tG8yR7XJkMye1aLv_IB3MuDQEJE9GA


----------



## malba2366 (Jan 2, 2014)

I just reserved a HSS928AATD sight unseen...I was a little unsure about ordering a track drive but I want it because of a steep driveway. Has anyone actually played around with the new track drive units? Is it really easily maneuvered around with the engine off with you disengage the transmission?


----------



## bwdbrn1 (Nov 24, 2010)

Yep, it is.


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

They sure are nice blowers but with my tiny driveway I simply can't justify getting one. Nice features on these units.


----------



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

micah68kj said:


> They sure are nice blowers but with my tiny driveway I simply can't justify getting one. Nice features on these units.


This means you need to be thinking about moving. Not far but something with enough driveway to get one of the newbies. My wife says I need to do more of the backyard for the dogs, well OK, new Honda then!:icon-woo: You need to think outside of the driveway box. Large backyard+dogs=N.H.(New Honda)!


----------



## mobiledynamics (Nov 21, 2014)

Rob. I have not done a deep dive in specs.

Is the new 724 track bucket smaller , like the former 724. Or is the auger/bucker now the same (track/wheeled_)


----------



## malba2366 (Jan 2, 2014)

What is the turning radius of the new tracked models? Do they basically turn on a dime like the Ariens models do, or does turning still require a large amount of space.


----------



## sr71 (Mar 25, 2013)

Wow - looks like Honda nailed the new 1332. Now.... how to justify buying one when my 14 year old 1132 has never let me down. Decisions...decisions


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

sr71 said:


> Now.... how to justify buying one when my 14 year old 1132 has never let me down. Decisions...decisions


Think of all those snow blower-less people out there and those that don't know or can't afford a new Honda. It's your responsibility to pass yours down to the next soon to be Honda convert !! :blowerhug:

If that should also give you some $$ towards your new Honda, win win. :wavetowel2:


----------



## sr71 (Mar 25, 2013)

Kiss4aFrog said:


> Think of all those snow blower-less people out there and those that don't know or can't afford a new Honda. It's your responsibility to pass yours down to the next soon to be Honda convert !! :blowerhug:



:wavetowel2:***************** HS 1132 Snow Beast 4-Sale ********************:wavetowel2:


EDit: This was intended to be a funny response. To those that pm'd me - thanks for inquiring. I'd never sell her - after all these years she is as good as new - and looks it too. Now - that said I do like toys with engines so the 1332 might just find its way to my garage next year anyway.


----------



## tonysak (Dec 24, 2013)

*HSS1332 Engine Size Increase?*

I read on the press release that the GX390 engine was also increased over the gx390 in the HS1332. Does anybody have any info on this? Maybe robert?

I have my HS1332 up for sale in the boston area now.


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

Not as fas as I know, it still has a GX390 (13hp), therefore the model 1332 (13hp engine, 32" wide auger housing), perhaps it has more torque, that I do not know.


----------



## Mik20 (Oct 15, 2015)

I ordered new HSS928AT in the beginning of September and they delivered it a few days ago. I had a lot of concerns that it would be hard to control it without running, but but I played with it at dealer's place a bit and pulled the trigger. After delivery I was surprised how easy it was to gets into my garage even compare to my old 24" wheeled MTD. 
*
*


----------



## mobiledynamics (Nov 21, 2014)

For those that have the new HSS, can you share a pic....of how the power steering control wires look mounted/setup on the frame/engine bed. Just curious how Honda implemented this...


----------



## bwdbrn1 (Nov 24, 2010)

There's some fairly close up pictures in the initial posts in this thread, if that'll help.


----------



## AesonVirus (Aug 24, 2015)

Can anyone with experience on the tracked models describe the turn radius on these machines? I'm curious if I can do a nice 180 at the end of the run or do the tracked models require more of a 3-point turn?

Just found out that the 928's ship to my store this week so I should be able to pick mine up by the end of next week.


----------



## wdb (Dec 15, 2013)

AesonVirus said:


> Can anyone with experience on the tracked models describe the turn radius on these machines? I'm curious if I can do a nice 180 at the end of the run or do the tracked models require more of a 3-point turn?
> 
> Just found out that the 928's ship to my store this week so I should be able to pick mine up by the end of next week.


The 'old' tracked models (anything built prior to this year) took a bit of space to turn, yes. The new tracked models have a disengage lever for each side and should basically be able to turn in their own length like a tank. I'd go to a dealer and see for myself but I'm still in shock over having bought an 'old' one just last year.


----------



## malba2366 (Jan 2, 2014)

AesonVirus said:


> Can anyone with experience on the tracked models describe the turn radius on these machines? I'm curious if I can do a nice 180 at the end of the run or do the tracked models require more of a 3-point turn?
> 
> Just found out that the 928's ship to my store this week so I should be able to pick mine up by the end of next week.


The new tracked ones move quite easily with the transmission disengaged. They do not move quite as easily as the wheeled models, but it should be no problem for an adult of average strength to move around in the garage as needed. You can do a 180 with it, but it would take more space then the wheeled model as the turning radius of the tracked model would be the length of the blower plus the length of the track. 
Are you getting the auto start version?


----------



## dddusn (Oct 20, 2015)

I'm pretty excited for the HSS1332ATD to arrive. I'm a little nervous about getting any pieces or parts if the need arises. I'm not even sure where I would get a shear pin for this thing. I can't wait to launch snow with this thing!!!


----------



## Skeet Shooter (Oct 2, 2014)

I wonder if my dealer would take my 2015 model in on trade for a couple hundred bucks towards a new one... That chute motor design is the cats meow... And the fact that they finally added a the disengage side by side tracks on the tranny. That auger housing lever is also pretty freaking great!

If I had only known that this was going to happen, I would have just waited...


----------



## mobiledynamics (Nov 21, 2014)

I'm sure they will take it in on trade....just depends how much you're willing to lose out on it. Might be better off slipping it on CL


----------



## SnowG (Dec 5, 2014)

Skeet Shooter said:


> I wonder if my dealer would take my 2015 model in on trade for a couple hundred bucks towards a new one... That chute motor design is the cats meow... And the fact that they finally added a the disengage side by side tracks on the tranny. That auger housing lever is also pretty freaking great!
> 
> If I had only known that this was going to happen, I would have just waited...


In the same boat. :banghead:

I bought the HS928 TAS last year and cut a trade in deal last month for the HSS928ATD for a $1k delta. Waiting. Yes I could get more on Craigslist for my 1year-old unit but (at 6% tax rate) I save $120 in sales tax by buying for $1k instead of $2.9k, so my net price delta is $874. Given the demand for the new units I expect they will sell out quickly, and this way I'm in line for the early shipments. The other obvious advantages of a trade are hassle free pickup/delivery and I don't have to make space for 2 machines in my garage, nor deal with jerks who don't show for appointments or scammers.

PS -- There also may be a flood of people like you and me selling these prior-generation units, so it might be a buyers market on Craigslist in a month or two.


----------



## cub cadet 3x (Nov 2, 2014)

the HSS1332 ACTD up here in Canada retails for $5.124 before tax so here in Quebec with tax she'll be around $5,891 but what a beauty. That price is here in Quebec in other provinces it may be a little less or a little more we have to add on 2 taxes to price here one being 5% the other, Quebec sales tax which is the real killer is 9.975%. so total taxes on that purchase $767 Canadian.but then she's looks like a cracking machine.


----------



## wdb (Dec 15, 2013)

SnowG said:


> In the same boat. :banghead:


Me too.


SnowG said:


> I bought the HS928 TAS last year and cut a trade in deal last month for the HSS928ATD for a $1k delta.


Ouch! I think I'll just suck it up and keep my 'old' model.


----------



## Skeet Shooter (Oct 2, 2014)

SnowG said:


> In the same boat. :banghead:
> 
> I bought the HS928 TAS last year and cut a trade in deal last month for the HSS928ATD for a $1k delta. Waiting. Yes I could get more on Craigslist for my 1year-old unit but (at 6% tax rate) I save $120 in sales tax by buying for $1k instead of $2.9k, so my net price delta is $874. Given the demand for the new units I expect they will sell out quickly, and this way I'm in line for the early shipments. The other obvious advantages of a trade are hassle free pickup/delivery and I don't have to make space for 2 machines in my garage, nor deal with jerks who don't show for appointments or scammers.
> 
> PS -- There also may be a flood of people like you and me selling these prior-generation units, so it might be a buyers market on Craigslist in a month or two.



I think my wife would kill me if I did what you did... She would say $800!! more for another snow blower!!!! That could have... enter womanly things (purse, jewelry, vacation...) 

Yeah I like mine... Need to figure out the electirc control chute though.. Someone must have done it!


----------



## sr71 (Mar 25, 2013)

I can honestly say that I have never owned a piece of equipment like my 1132. Paid a lot for her 14 years ago but no issues ever...she starts when I need her (2 pulls ), still looks great and is fun to remove snow with. I do take the time every fall to do regular maintenance. 

Quick math for me: $3400 machine @ 14 years = $243/year. Easy decision. 

Anyway - Honda hit a home run IMHO wth this new line. Given my owner experience they should extend customers a 7-year warranty - won't cost them much given the quality of the build - probably increase sales from customers that would normally go elsewhere due to price


----------



## SnowG (Dec 5, 2014)

Skeet Shooter said:


> I think my wife would kill me if I did what you did... She would say $800!! more for another snow blower!!!! That could have... enter womanly things (purse, jewelry, vacation...)
> 
> Yeah I like mine... Need to figure out the electirc control chute though.. Someone must have done it!


Yeah it's hard to justify because last year's 928TAS is an awesome machine that I was really happy with. This new model addresses all the negatives of the prior one, and over time it's not really that much per year unless I drop dead soon. :icon_whistling: (If that happens it'll be one more thing for the wife to sell along with the tools and the boat(s) and besides she'll do very well from my life insurance  ). I want what I want, and it won't break the bank so why not?


----------



## SnowG (Dec 5, 2014)

Skeet Shooter said:


> snip
> 
> Yeah I like mine... Need to figure out the electirc control chute though.. Someone must have done it!


Has anyone rigged an electric drill, and cut off the crank?


----------

